# Ask for more info about my dogs



## MatysTony (4 mo ago)

I'm new in bulldogs world and I start to learn about theese dogs and their history.
I'm owner 2 APBT.
I can't analyze the pedigree yet but I would like to get as much information as possible about my dogs.
I believe that some of you will help me with this and will try to determine their origin, describe their ancestors, whether their ancestors were "attractive", whether their origin is good or weak, what can I expect in appearance and character, etc.
I bought my dogs in one kennel and there they told me that they breed dogs with Eli bloodline.
I've read the history of this bloodline before, but can't tell if my dogs have anything to do with it.
I am asking you for help and description of my dogs on the basis of pedigree.






Pedigree Database: BLOOD ANGELS 'RIO'


Database containing dog pedigrees including thousands of photos. A place for the community of dog lovers, breeders and pet breeders worldwide!




pedigree-database.cz










Pedigree Database: BLOOD ANGELS 'AB'


Database containing dog pedigrees including thousands of photos. A place for the community of dog lovers, breeders and pet breeders worldwide!




pedigree-database.cz





Thank you and best regards.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Hello MatysTony and welcome to Go Pitbull. 
Our pedigree expert is EckoMac. I'm sure they will respond when they see this post after the weekend. 

Joe


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

I am far from an expert. But sometimes I can look and see what lines are heavier than others. I'm out for the day, but will try to take a look tomorrow.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

They're both pretty scatter bred from what I can see. There's no focus on any one line for consistency. First dog goes back to some recognizable lines from history. Crenshaw, Boudreaux, Loposay, Carver. 
Dog two does as well... Crenshaw, Chavez, Tants, Loposay. 
Both also have Garner dogs speckled in their ped as well
Being scatter bred isn't bad, it does make it hard to see what's going to come of it. It looks like the dogs were bred for something other than showing that we don't really condone here in the US. You already know you have black dogs. That can be told. They'll likely be on the leaner side but could produce a thicker pup, but there's a few thicker dogs several gens back. They're very clearly game bred APBTs so you can expect drive and dog aggression. That's about all I have on this one.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Thank you Mac, compared to me, you re an expert.


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

Well I had a whole post written out coming from the nosebleeds section but it got erased when I forgot my password (it's been a hot minute). I don't have much to add from what Mac surmised. Heavy game bred dogs, especially the first one. I'm just going to throw this out there - this breeder is breeding game bred dogs with 2, 3, 4x winners in the more recent 2-4th gen peds. That's too recent for my comfort and makes me leery this breeder is still 'in the game' and still breeding dogs for 'the game'. I'm NOT accusing anyone of anything but peds like these create beautiful dogs, but dogs that are bred for a purpose frowned upon by the law (at the very least).

Again just my two cents coming from yesteryears...so happy Mac and Joe are still at the helm running the show!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

DynamicDuo said:


> Well I had a whole post written out coming from the nosebleeds section but it got erased when I forgot my password (it's been a hot minute). I don't have much to add from what Mac surmised. Heavy game bred dogs, especially the first one. I'm just going to throw this out there - this breeder is breeding game bred dogs with 2, 3, 4x winners in the more recent 2-4th gen peds. That's too recent for my comfort and makes me leery this breeder is still 'in the game' and still breeding dogs for 'the game'. I'm NOT accusing anyone of anything but peds like these create beautiful dogs, but dogs that are bred for a purpose frowned upon by the law (at the very least).
> 
> Again just my two cents coming from yesteryears...so happy Mac and Joe are still at the helm running the show!


They're in Czech. So it may still be legal there.


----------

